# Daisy's spay is tomorrow!



## SPCnut (Apr 25, 2012)

Wow! I cannot believe it is time already! No food after 10pm and drop off between 7-9am. 

Poor puppy


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Ahh I hope all goes well. Have you got baby vests ready? I highly recommend them to use instead of the lampshade collar.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Oh, it is so hard....I had to have hubby drop her off as I couldn't bare it.
Will be thinking of her, I am sure all will be fine


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

She will be fine. If she has internal stitches she may never even bother to lick them Hattie didn't. They bounce back so quickley I had a list of four things Hattie should not do post op, i.e. not jumping up not getting on furniture not running upstairs not running around. She did all four in the first 30 minutes from getting home, she is fine and well! If you can avoid the collar of shame I would as I think it makes them more stressed good luck!


----------



## anndante (Oct 26, 2011)

Polly's is due to be spayed next month and I'm dreading it! Hope Daisy soon recovers afterwards. Looking at the list of things they're not supposed to do after, with Polly I would think there are two chances... fat and none!


----------



## Amh59 (Dec 22, 2011)

I'm sure she'll be fine and she'll get over it quickly. I was so worried about taking Bo for hers and felt so guilty about putting her through the op but she was back to normal with 2 or 3 days. She was sleepy and quiet the afternoon we collected her but was wagging her tail again the next day. We had a job keeping her still. Her stitches were dissolvable ones and the baby vest kept everything clean for a few days. Good luck.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Hope it all went well today for Daisy


----------



## SPCnut (Apr 25, 2012)

The 4pm update yesterday was that she was sitting in her crate wagging her tail  Bob and the girls are headed to the vets soon to pick her up. I cannot wait to get her back home. The house feels so empty without her.


----------



## theaccessman (Mar 12, 2012)

Had Lucia spayed just 3 weeks ago 
Was out of it from the anesthesia for a day or two but by day three back to normal
Tried to keep her calm for 5-7 days and was only somewhat successful
Never went to lick the incision even though we had provision ready if she did
All and all a very simple event and a distant memory in only three weeks


----------



## SPCnut (Apr 25, 2012)

Daisy had a great night. I am keeping an 18 month old infant onesie on her to keep her from licking her incision. She is curious about it although pretty good about not licking too much. This is just an extra precaution when she is in her crate. 

She walks and sits very gingerly. It is kinda cute. You can tell she is tender, but doing great. She is having a hard time emptying her bladder though. I am sure this is just a "it feels funny down there" type of feeling and it should be better. 

Here she is rocking her onesie


----------



## anndante (Oct 26, 2011)

SPCnut said:


> Daisy had a great night. I am keeping an 18 month old infant onesie on her to keep her from licking her incision. She is curious about it although pretty good about not licking too much. This is just an extra precaution when she is in her crate.
> 
> She walks and sits very gingerly. It is kinda cute. You can tell she is tender, but doing great. She is having a hard time emptying her bladder though. I am sure this is just a "it feels funny down there" type of feeling and it should be better.
> 
> Here she is rocking her onesie


Very stylish! Glad she is fine. But still dreading Polly's!!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

So cute in her onesie.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Oh she looks super cute in her onesie!! my hubby wouldn't let me get one that was cute...hahah he said he wouldn't walk her...we went with basic white! but look how cute she looks...poor little thing...hope she is feeling better.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Also! what part of North America are you in!! you call it a onesie just like me!!


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

Daisy looks stunning! She's so cute! I hope she's back on top form in no time xx


----------



## Amh59 (Dec 22, 2011)

She looks so sweet in her outfit. Glad she's recovering well. She'll be back to normal soon.


----------



## SPCnut (Apr 25, 2012)

I am from Michigan  We are *almost* neighbors!



lady amanda said:


> Also! what part of North America are you in!! you call it a onesie just like me!!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

HAHAH awesome!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Aw hope she is back to her normal self soon. Can I ask what may be a silly question... How does pup go to toilet with the vest on? Do you remove it each time? Sorry for my ignorance... Really interested. The vest seems much better than the lampshade of doom...


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

we would take hers off when we would go out...or just unsnap and let her wear it as a t-shirt.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I used to unsnap Millie onsie/babygrow and button it back up around her tummy so it didn't drag on the ground or get wee'd on. Then when she had finished, button her back in.


----------

